# Anyone using a front mount mower unit to remove snow?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw an old Toro GroundMaster being used to plow snow today. I got to thinking about this type of unit having rear wheel steering, front wheel drive with a large % of the vehicle's weight over the drive wheels, excellent visibility, probably being a great machine for snow removal. Anyone here using a Deere "F" series, Toro Groundmaster, or similar unit for snow removal? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

I have used a JD 911 (I think) to plow snow. Turns on a time. Less running over unplowed snow when turning. Traction can be tought at times. But works pretty good.


----------

